# Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN



## Adriane (Sep 9, 2010)

*Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

*[Status: The game is over. Butterfree wins.]*

Getting thread started so it exists, currently in the midst of devising PMs for everyone. Expect your PM momentarily.

There are nineteen (19) of you, in case you can't scroll up for some reason.

*EDIT: Okay* everyone should have their PMs now. If you didn't get a PM for some reason, yell at me. But you should have it. Seriously. I expect night actions by *20:00 GMT-5 tomorrow* (8 PM Eastern US Time). If you fail to get your night action in by then, you simply don't get one and play civilian for the day.

*Vixie's GMing FAQ (aka basic rules/guidelines)*

_Disclaimer: This FAQ will be updated as players ask me questions about how the game works or how I GM. It does NOT mean any of the roles mentioned exist in this game. If you have a question to ask me, go ahead an' PM it to me._

Out of thread discussion is *not permitted.*
I respond to night actions involving an inquiry immediately.
2+ heals on the same person in one night is a death, always.
Aliens will be signaled if they are active.
Terrorist will appear innocent to inspectors and when lynched.
If you fail to report a night action three times, you will commit suicide due to inactivity.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Night 0*

As expected each and every day...

_The sun rose over Mafialand Celadon City._

Everything is peachy keen, so it seems. Trainers bustling in and out of the Pokémon Center; early shoppers rushing to catch mid-week sales at the department store; young ruffians skipping school to play in the Game Corner and conduct Pokémon skirmishes in the nearby underground path. 

And then she saw it. 

The little girl who could always be found playing tag with her best friend Koffing shrieked with such intensity, the entire city was alerted to rush to the incident. The water in the fountain, her favourite hang-out spot, dyed red; a lifeless figure lie limp on its peak. Officer Jenny quickly burst onto the scene and identified the corpse as _Espeon_, whose entire body was smattered with deep, grisly slash marks. 

"Who is responsible for this heinous crime!?" she hollers, but the entire city remains silent, completely mortified by what had just happened in their peaceful town. Growing impatient, she declares: "I better know by tonight! Justice will be delivered!" and storms off to conduct her own investigation.

SUMMARY:

*Espeon* is now dead. He was *not mafia*. 
You have *48 hours* to decide on a lynch, or until a majority vote is reached.
It is now *day 1*.

Discuss!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

the death of espeon is kind of nonindicative, no? seeing as it is one of the better players in this game, but not high enough on the list to be guaranteed a heal.

implies possibly someone who knows this, though.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

Yeah, I don't think we really know anything. :/ Unless we have inspectors/doctors/etc. with information who'd want to reveal it.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

Well, I wouldn't say it's nonindicative, really.  It tells us that either the mafia is experienced enough to know who's likely to get healed and not attack them, or was very new and had no idea who to target, doing so at random.  Both seem equally likely to me.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

alright, who would know this?

sreservoir, Espeon, Walker, NWT, Verne, ultraviolet, Butterfree, Alraune I am _sure_ know this, and I'd bet {large amount} that plenty others do, too.

yeah, that's unindicative.

we can get a cop and some docs and do That Boring Strategy?


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

Apologies for being dense, but are the people you mentioned those who play mafia on IRC, or what?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

people who have been in #mafia since I've started taking logs, yes.

that's the logs stored locally.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*



> the death of espeon is kind of nonindicative, no? seeing as it is one of the better players in this game, but not high enough on the list to be guaranteed a heal.


I agree; perhaps the mafia were trying to pick off someone who wasn't _too_ good a player to start? but it's equally likely that they weren't sure who to start with, too.

I'm confused, though sreservoir - you mention me above for having been in #mafia, but I've never played mafia on IRC, and I'm not in your log, so um? o.o


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

I came up with people I thought I remembered, so I must have remembered wrong. the logparse should be correct, though.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

I don't know about any of you, but I'm voting we *abstain*.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

I, too, vote that we *abstain* until we know a little more.


----------



## PK (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

I don't really have anything to add that people haven't already said, so i suppose i vote *abstain* too.


----------



## Green (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

*abstain*.


----------



## .... (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

May as well *abstain*.

No leads whatsoever.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

*Abstaining*, yeah.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

*abstain* for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Mai (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

I guess I'll *abstain* too.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

This is where I'm feeling a bit left out, considering the #mafia channellers pretty much had this pinned right off the bat and there's been not much to say. :c But aye, with nothing doing for today, my probably-worthless bandwagon hop is a-go.

*Abstain*


----------



## Adriane (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*

Okay, then! The crowd ascends on... nobody! Because nobody managed to produce any relevant details. Officer Jenny will be most displeased.

24 hours for night actions, go.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Night 1*

_The sun rises over Celadon City_. And it seems in these silly games of backstabbing and revenge, that's always a bad sign. Today is no exception. Certainly enough, early morning wails chimed and resonated throughout the entire city as yet another bloodied corpse is found duct taped to a lounge chair on the department store rooftop square.

Officer Jenny appeared in an instant to identify the battered remains as what used to be _Walker_. There is a sign of sorts nailed into his back: "This IS your future". Ouch.

She's growing impatient, so it'd be wise to start figuring out whodunit before she places the entire city under arrest!

SUMMARY:


*Walker *is now dead. He was *not mafia*.
You have *48 hours* to decide on a lynch, or until a majority vote is reached.
It is now *day 2*.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Oh, my. Poor Walker. :(

Anyway, I dunno. I don't think this is very indicative of anything either, to be honest. So again, unless somebody with information wants to reveal it, we don't really have anything to go on.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

I am led to believe that Walker was either making the game interesting, or doing something important preventing us from all dying instantly. probably the former, really.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Huh? What do you mean by that?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

because vixie's reactions to last night. and derpiness.

I mean, yes, it is fairly likely that she was being misleading, but.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

well, let's look at Walker's first post:



			
				Walker said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't say it's nonindicative, really.  It tells us that  either the mafia is experienced enough to know who's likely to get  healed and not attack them, or was very new and had no idea who to  target, doing so at random.  Both seem equally likely to me.


this suggests to me, now that Walker is dead, that the mafia is indeed experienced enough to know who a good player is and to kill them off first. But! this is only my second game _ever _of mafia, so I'd appreciate someone else's input, too. Maybe I'm going in the wrong direction here, I don't know.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

I don't know if I'm a good enough mafia player to be able to read into it - it could be an experienced mafia killing who they perceive to be a good player, or more of a newbie mafia killing someone they think is onto them?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*



Dannichu said:


> I don't know if I'm a good enough mafia player to be able to read into it - it could be an experienced mafia killing who they perceive to be a good player, or more of a newbie mafia killing someone they think is onto them?


If it is the later, no one has accused anyone yet. But even a new player could tell Walker's experience.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Either way, whether a new or experienced mafia came to the conclusion of offing Walker because he seemed to know what he was talking about, that still doesn't give us too many leads... >: Hrm.
At this point we'd need some kind of incriminating dialogue or some knowledge of personal vendettas or something... I'm a nab at this but I don't see how much could be gleaned from what's happened so far.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Well.. There's still not much to say for me, but I guess personally I see two possibilities.. One is the obvious, someone who knows what they're doing, maybe/probably someone from the #mafia channel regulars. That narrows things down a bit.. but not really enough, and it wouldn't be in our favour to start offing the experienced players hoping to strike a lucky hit.
The other is, an inexperienced mafia who got lucky with Espeon - or alternately, has been around the block enough to have a tag on some of the better players. 
Now.. here's the thing I find a bit off. sreservoir posted that log of players off the channel, assuming we were dealing with the former option - but that log as good as gave a decent hitlist, meaning if an inexperienced player /did/ get that lucky first kill, they now know who might be a good target. For me this sort of emboldens the assumption of the latter case.. but it's also nowhere near conclusive. :/ And now all I'm doing is running in circles.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

well, it still doesn't mean anything about who's /good/ at it, it's just a list of people who have been there? (which apparently doesn't include a lot of people I thought it did. hrml.)


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Well, since nobody else is going to take the initiative, I will. We need to lynch someone; I say *Flora and Ashes*, since we have nothing better to go on and she doesn't really seem to be participating.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

hmm.. You just randomly declare you want to lynch someone. Suspicious. Very Suspicious. Especially when no one has said anything regarding leads against everyone.

*Butterfree.*


----------



## Mai (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Maybe I should make a list of people who haven't posted. 

NWT
Flora and Ashes
Verne 
Big Red Cherry Bomb
MidnightSaboteur

Uh. Yeah. Butterfree sounds a little suspicious. Especially randomly accusing Flora. I think I'll lynch *her.* *Butterfree.*

I'm not sure though. After all, that doesn't _automatically_ make her mafia.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*



Butterfree said:


> Well, since nobody else is going to take the initiative, I will. We need to lynch someone; I say *Flora and Ashes*, since we have nothing better to go on and she doesn't really seem to be participating.


Why Flora? She's not the only one who hasn't posted here yet.

But at the same time I don't know if that makes you suspicious to me. >:/ The "first to accuse" thing is so obvious that mafia would never be first to accuse... or would they, knowing people think it's too obvious? Augh, this is why I'm no good at this. x: You, on the other hand, probably are. Because I mean, that _is_ such an obvious flounder.

tl;dr why flora, I'm still stumped


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Flora because why _not_ Flora? I just picked somebody at random who hadn't posted. It's not like we're going to lynch all of them. Come on. We have to start lynching _someone_, and then it might as well be somebody who isn't participating. If you think somebody else is better, I'll go along with it, sure! But don't go all "WHOAMG WHY FLORA THIS IS SUSPICIOUS?!"


----------



## Aisling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

:T Hrm.

I guess lynching someone _would_ pick up the action a little bit and maybe give us more details, even if it were at random...
... but if I have to pick someone to lynch I think I'll hold my vote until a bit later. I feel bad picking random people and the first to accuse thing doesn't have much to it either, I don't think.


----------



## Flora (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

First of all, Butterfree, I'd like to point out that I'm sixteen and kinda _in school_ half the day. Plus extracurricular activities and chores and homework and siblings, so it takes me a while to get on here.

In all honesty, though, choosing to lynch someone for lack of postage isn't all that "suspicious"; I've been in Mafia games on the pre-explosion forums that resulted in quite a few rand-lynches, and I think the general opinion when doing these isn't "i have to find someone random to lynch so they won't suspect me" so much as "if we're going to lynch someone, why don't we lynch someone who isn't really contributing to discussion?"

well, that's my two cents anyway; I refuse to nominate/second any nominations right now because the only evidence is either lack of posting or random nomination, and to be honest neither of those are incriminating evidence.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

Sres - That's true.. but it's still people with experience. Bah, I dunno though.. I should really hang around there myself some time.

Guys, I'm not convinced in the slightest of Butterfree. :/ If she hadn't nominated /who would have/, and would /they/ have been immediately nominated? The fact is we have nothing to go on, but abstaining every night isn't a particularly good idea either, so if nothing else we can thin the herd a little cutting off the people who aren't particularly active.

Now Flora.. I feel for the time constraints, but it's true you haven't posted at all, so it makes sense you would be looked at. You only come in to say you have school - this means you can't post /at all/? Hell, even if to say you have no idea. To be perfectly honest, that in itself casts some glare on you. I'm afraid I'm going to have to continue Butterfree's nomination - so *Nominate Flora*


----------



## Adriane (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2*

(Sorry, I had totally forgotten I had a band rehearsal until 21:00 tonight! I'm a little displeased with the lack of votes, so let's pick up the pace, people. You lucked out tonight.)

AGH my fault I miscounted votes. There are 2x Butterfree and 2x Flora and Ashes. Therefore, the last person who died (i.e. Walker) will cast the tie-breaking vote. I am currently awaiting his decision.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Night 2*

Sorry to post during night, but there was a tie for votes. 2 Butterfree and two Flora.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Night 2*



Brock said:


> Sorry to post during night, but there was a tie for votes. 2 Butterfree and two Flora.


Yes, I noticed; my apologies. Please be aware that Flora is _still alive_ despite her being crossed out on the list for now.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Night 2*

Well then.  It seems I am alive, if only for this brief moment.  There are a few things I wished to say before I died, so this seems to be my only opportunity.  First, there is more than one group of mafia at work here, and you have some _very_ skilled doctors for making this less than obvious, but there is no fooling an oracle.  Secondly, your doctors do not have all the credit for keeping this a secret:  an alien was activated amongst you on night 0.

With this in mind, my vote shall go to *Flora and Ashes,* as Butterfree could either be a particularly subtle alien, or she could genuinely be trying to get the ball rolling for you villagers.  

Oh, and by the way channeler(s?), you should find my role _very_ helpful, Vixie would agree.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 2 (TIEBREAK)*

Thank you for your vote, Herr Walker!

And with that...
_
Flora and Ashes_, much to my own personal dismay, was sentenced to death via hanging. Officer Jenny in particular was flabbergasted with the decision, having been a close partner for Flora's few-month stay in Celadon City. True to her name, a too-late background check was ran on Flora, her apartment inspected... absolutely nothing. And the mafia yet again slips by undetected...

SUMMARY:


*Flora and Ashes* is now dead. She was *not mafia*.
You have *24 hours *to get in night actions.
It is now *night 2*.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Night 2*

No sun today over Celadon, just a gloomy haze. While days like these depress most people, most people does not include Officer Jenny, who is positively beaming. 

"Ladies and gentlemen of the city..." she proclaims excitedly, "Two more dead bodies were discovered this morning in the basement of the Game Corner." Mumbles erupted from the gathered crowd, everybody puzzled by the large grin on her face. _Two _deaths today? Why is she so happy?

In one hand, she holds the blood-stained head of _Li'l Dwagie_, which looked as if it had been hacked straight off by the smart swipe of an uchigatana. In her other hand, she carried the entirety of _PK_ -- distorted and discombobulated to the point of bare-recognition, warped in size, and looking as if he had taken a direct hit from an ICBM, pockets dripping with stolen jewelry.

"I have no idea who is responsible for the awkward events that have just taken place, but I wouldn't call it a stretch to say we have been blessed tonight." Jenny thinks to herself for a brief moment. "I don't think we're quite off the hook yet, though. I request that everyone stay on their toes and conduct investigations of their own. Any new intelligence should be reported to Police HQ immediately." 

SUMMARY


*Li'l Dwagie* is now dead. She was *mafia*!
*PK* is now dead. He was *mafia*!
You have *48 hours *to discuss.
It is now *day 3*.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

...huh. Interesting. Guess we have two mafias, then, and they both got lucky.

Regardless, that's still not much to go on.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

... How could that even happen, anyway? Double-overdose? Did they kill eachother?...

At least we're two down, though. That kinda makes up for our lack of progress up to that point, right?


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

If we _do_ have two Mafia, it means that one of them (at least) was unsucessful each night with a killing till now. So either lucky heals both times or an alien?

I guess it must be multiple mafia groups, though, since even if one was a healer-overdose, the singular mafia wouldn't kill one of their own members?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

or vig.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

True. It still means there's been an unsucessful kill the two nights before now, though.


----------



## Clover (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I don't want to be killed for lack of posting so o/ hello here I am

There is a third possibility... :x and now I'm wishing I had PMed Vixie rather than just telling her my action via query in IRC cause now I don't... oh wait, yes I do! I stopped PK the second night! My role is 'stopper of night actions'ishnish. So maybe PK was boss! o/

(The other two nights I stopped Butterfroots. :( She was totally suspicious. What's your role, Butterfree? Hope it's nothing like healer or nothing...)

Also, you guys totally need to figure out who's suspicious now, not only so we can lynch 'em but to give me ideas on who to stop. (Though I don't think my role makes me an insta-target as long as I'm this clueless...) I am totally cool with That Boring Strategy when I have nothing to hide. :D


----------



## .... (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

Sorry for asking, but what's That Boring Strategy?


----------



## Clover (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 1*



sreservoir said:


> alright, who would know this?
> 
> sreservoir, Espeon, Walker, NWT, Verne, ultraviolet, Butterfree, Alraune I am _sure_ know this, and I'd bet {large amount} that plenty others do, too.
> 
> ...


res referred to it as such. ... At the time, I thought he meant the strategy that went down last time, the Vixie-dan Public Interrogation strategy. But rereading it I'm not sure.

So. Ask him. :x


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

well! good for us, I suppose? two mafia down, although we still aren't getting anywhere with this. 

are we agreed that there's probably two mafia factions? I think that's more likely than say, a healer clash and a vigilante killing or something. Plus, there were nineteen of us originally, which seems like more than enough players for two mafia groups. :B


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

That Boring Strategy = opal's Favorite Strategy™ = cop+doc to stall for information.


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

Two mafia are dead. That's good, but I guess it means that there are two mafia. Unless it's a vigilante.


----------



## Clover (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

_SIGH_

yes more observations everyone has made great /let's get some action in this joint okay/, we have one day down and one day left!

Butterfree, mind volunteering some information or something? I'd like to narrow down the choices for who we should lynch and who I should stop. And you were so good at it the last time... And I don't think you're mafia, or else one of those deaths would have been stopped last night.

So. I don't want to take out someone who hasn't contributed - there's a higher than average chance that they're just innocent, and anyway with the three-night rule for night actions some of them might turn up dead in the morning.

I'll go with *Brock* - he's posted a bit, just enough to turn away suspicion for lurking in the shadows, but nothing of real substance either.

Brock, offer your defenses - and if anyone has any better leads, /please/ present them today. kthx.


----------



## .... (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I'll help.

Ok, so I'm a healer. Healed ultraviolet the first night (chosen via RNG), second night healed L'il Dwagie, which means she died of overdose.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

fos on mawile; I'm kind of suspicious of all direct claims of pro-town roles without being fos'd first, but eh.

so _what is the name of your role_, for actual doctors to verify or something.

of course, if there is no theme naming, then we just might be screwed there.


----------



## .... (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

Blissey.


----------



## Clover (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*



Mawile said:


> I'll help.
> 
> Ok, so I'm a healer. Healed ultraviolet the first night (chosen via RNG), second night healed L'il Dwagie, which means she died of overdose.


Huh! And third night?

... Wait, that was third night. So whichever night you didn't mention?

... Wait. What.

If L'il Dwagie died of overdose, we quite possibly don't have two mafia factions. ... Wait, if she was mafia, PK's couldn't have been revenge kill.

Also that description sure didn't sound like overdose.

WHAT DOES IT MEAN _it's so bright and so vivid_


----------



## Clover (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*



sreservoir said:


> fos on mawile; I'm kind of suspicious of all direct claims of pro-town roles without being fos'd first, but eh.
> 
> so _what is the name of your role_, for actual doctors to verify or something.
> 
> of course, if there is no theme naming, then we just might be screwed there.


what is fos? :x also I'm vileplume!! though that probably won't help anything......


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I know vixie usually doesn't make fluff mean anything, but.

fos = finger of suspicion.

and, uh, can we get a doc to verify/deny mawile's nameclaim?


----------



## .... (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

Vileplume makes sense, and at least we know you're probably not lying.


----------



## Clover (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*



sreservoir said:


> I know vixie usually doesn't make fluff mean anything, but.
> 
> fos = finger of suspicion.
> 
> and, uh, can we get a doc to verify/deny mawile's nameclaim?


Also to c/d that you too healed LilD last night. Also also Mawile there were three nights and you listed two names, wha'happen?


----------



## .... (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

My pm's are being sneaky and I wasn't really paying attention.
Correctly this time, I healed Dwagie night 1, uv night 2, and Dwagie again night 3.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

In my own defense, uh. Do you want to know my role or something? It would help you not lose if you did.

Please don't kill me.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

we have a doc revealed. if it's sufficiently important, yeah.

EDIT: well, tbf, the doc isn't revealed, but I'm sure the only way you'll die is by dockill if it's sufficiently important.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I'm the alien.

Do you _want_ to kill me now?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

we'll let the mafia take care of you tonight then. if you don't die, you're getting lynched. even mafia doesn't want alien win.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

wtf why kill me? I can actually help and stuff but if I'm dead what can I do.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

if you're dead you can be shown to be or not to be mafia. since you're alien, we don't really care about you.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

Have an inspector inspect me if you don't believe me.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

alien is uninspectable due to its variable alignment.

I don't think it matters in any case; you're definitely not innocent.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

How is it uninspectible? In every game I've played Alien comes up as Not Mafia but activated shows up as Mafia.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

exactly.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I haven't been activated.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

...um, you do realize it's very bad for you to reveal if you're alien, right? o_O Not that I'm complaining - one less threat to deal with - but your win condition is _getting lynched while activated_, nothing else. This means you want to get activated, then lynched, and the moment you actually claim alien, nobody's going to let that happen; you'll just get safely shot twice by the mafia. You don't win with the town; there is no reason for you to give the innocents information or try to help them.

Probably just newbie confusion, I mean, but yeah, you shouldn't do that, for future reference.

Anyway, I'm also a doctor; I'm Miltank.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

hm. that doesn't really seem right. *Butterfree* unless you can describe the general gist of your role PM properly.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

It was just "You're Miltank, you can heal people using Milk Drink every day, if people get healed by multiple doctors the same night they die," etc.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

bit off, nomination stands.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I know I didn't need to reveal. I know people would accuse me later. I don't care about winning. I've only seen an alien win once, and that was at BMGF and I was said Alien.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

um. it's easier to do if you actively try for it.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I know.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

so?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

so what?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

so yeah.


----------



## Mai (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

I kind of think Butterfree's suspicous. And Brock. But I don't really want to vote off Brock. 

Also, the healer's pokemon are totally random, so I'm not sure who to guess is telling the truth.

So, uh... *Butterfree?*


----------



## Aisling (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

Well, Vixie's a fan of Miltank I know (am I allowed to bring this to the table?) so I could easily see her using it as the name of a doctor class... if that's what seems off to you, res?



dragonair said:


> I kind of think Butterfree's suspicous. And Brock. But I don't really want to vote off Brock.
> 
> Also, the healer's pokemon are totally random, so I'm not sure who to guess is telling the truth.
> 
> So, uh... *Butterfree?*


Blissey is random for a healer Pokemon? It evolves from the Pokemon in every Pokemon center. Also Vixie is big on competitive battling and Blissey was a pretty big contender so again I could see that.


Not voting Butterfree... but I guess it's too late for her anyway.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

what are off are _I am miltank_, and that she's missing a vitally important detail, and that one part of that is not present in mine.

I'd be satisfied if she knew the significant part of the literal victory condition, which could then be confirmed by other innocents, but.

alternatively: what is the _innate ability_ you are _world-renowned_ for?

also: mawile, heal me tonight. and if I die, well.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

Aren't all of the PMs worded "I am x"? Maybe none of the PMs are written so consistently so we can't go on that. Compared to mine, Butterfree's description of the PM seems believable. I think I might be missing your point though.


----------



## .... (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*



Alraune said:


> Aren't all of the PMs worded "I am x"?


Mine isn't.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

So the PMs weren't consistent then. ... By "I am" I meant "you are" since the PM is talking to its recipient and stuff, but basically no a, an or the was in mine. I dun derped.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

it's unlikely she would give a role with a different name, then give it again with the same.


----------



## .... (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*



sreservoir said:


> also: mawile, heal me tonight. and if I die, well.


Will do.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*



sreservoir said:


> it's unlikely she would give a role with a different name, then give it again with the same.


_Oh_.

... What makes you think it's unlikely, though? How did the last Pokémafia game go concerning multiple people having the same literal role?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

...okay, that's an unsupported assumption, but it kind of tends to cause headaches so uh.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Day 3*

The sun descends on Celadon City and the darkness of night slowly engulfs each building. The citizens are confident in their investigations and decide to hang _Butterfree_ at midnight.

Little did the townsfolk know, however, that the sun would never again rise on the city's horizons. 

As soon as the first hand--er, paw?--reached to grab Butterfree, a vicious glint surfaced in the glass of her eyes... Boiling blood coursed through the entirety of her being, limbs glowing a radiant blue-white. With a graceful spinning kick, the mob which surrounded her had been knocked meters away.

"What's... happening..." Officer Jenny struggled to get atop her feet again, vaguely noticing her own fatal wounds. But her efforts are for naught, as Butterfree, completely driven by her maddening trance, ascends high above the city, kicking up twisters in her elevation's wake. 

A bright sphere of sinister light began to form from the strange device on her chest. The very fabric of space began to twitch and distort towards the ball... as if it were a black hole. The energy generated and absorbed would have been enough to satisfy the world for centuries to come...

Her psychic powers had reached their limit -- her answer was ready. Never again would this corrupted society pose a threat to her or anybody else. And with the blink of an eye... the entire city fell prey to the deadliest explosion ever to be witnessed on the planet. Not even rubble remained... the elements in the air, physically destroyed. Everybody's dreams and memories... gone.

Satisfied with her work, Butterfree bolted towards the heavens... resuming her journey to find home...

SUMMARY


*sreservoir* is now dead. He was *not mafia*.
*Zora of Termina* is now dead. She was *not mafia.*
*MidnightSaboteur* is now dead. She was *not mafia*.
*NWT* is now dead. He was *not mafia*.
*Verne* is now dead. He was *not mafia.*
*ultraviolet* is now dead. She was *not mafia*.
*Brock *is now dead. He was *not mafia*.
*Dannichu* is now dead. She was *not mafia*.
*dragonair* is now dead. She was *mafia*!
*Alraune* is now dead. She was *mafia*!
*St. Christopher* is now dead. He was *mafia*!
*Mawile* is now dead. She was *not mafia*.
*Big Red Cherry Bomb* is now dead. He was *not mafia*.
*Butterfree (Deoxys/Alien/Psycho Boost) is victorious.*
... and that's that! Congratulations, Froots!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

...that was... unexpected. alien win is still the best win, though!


----------



## Aisling (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

... Well, that sucked. I didn't even get to use my ditto-mafia-don powers. :<


----------



## .... (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

Well then.

When I skimmed it, I was like, "how the heck do 14 people die at once?"

But then I actually read it, and Butterfree did a really, really good job.

Good game, everyone~


----------



## Flora (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

...whoa that was kinda awesome.

Oh, guys, in case you were wondering (and you probably weren't) I was vigilante. I didn't kill anyone due to lack of evidence, but still.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

were there multiple aliens, or was brock something pathological?


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

Mwahaha.

Man, you should totally have lynched me yesterday, though. First I'm the first person to call for abstaining, then I randomly accuse somebody, and meanwhile I keep making short and unhelpful posts about how we have nothing to go on. But I guess I was being a bit too careful when I defended myself. Ah well!

Thanks to the mafia for shooting Espeon and Walker and not reshooting me after activating me; thanks to Brock for claiming alien, which I don't know if you actually were but man was that convenient; thanks to Mawile for claiming so I could make a lovely conspicuous slippy doctor-claim; thanks to Vixie for actually listening to my passionate appeal for being told when I was activated! You've all been an invaluable help. :3

*shoots off into space*


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

Roles were as follows:

sreservoir (Healer/Miltank/Milk Drink)
Zora of Termina (Healer/Vaporeon/Wish)
MidnightSaboteur (Role-Block/Vileplume/Teeter Dance)
Espeon (Inspector/Growlithe/Odor Sleuth)
Walker (Oracle/Xatu/Future Sight)
NWT (Channeler/Smeargle/Sketch)
Li'l Dwagie (Mafia Don/Honchkrow/Night Slash)
Verne (Bodyguard/Gallade/Counter)
ultraviolet (Bodyguard/Gardevoir/Healing Wish)
Flora and Ashes (Vigilante/Scizor/Bullet Punch)
Brock (Alien/Clefairy/Meteor Mash)
Dannichu (Role-Block/Skuntank/Flamethrower)
dragonair (Mafia Goon/Murkrow/Night Slash)
Butterfree (Alien/Deoxys/Psycho Boost)
Alraune (Channeler/Ditto/Transform)
St. Christopher (Mafia Goon/Meowth/Slash)
Mawile (Healer/Blissey/Softboiled)
Big Red Cherry Bomb (Terrorist/Electrode/Selfdestruct)
PK (Mafia Don/Persian/Slash)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

...you just _had_ to give big red cherry bomb terrorist, didn't you? and two aliens. hrml.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

Man, I /knew/ something was up with Butterfree, and as soon as Vixie told me what happened after I got offed, I smelled this coming. P: Aaaaah well, was pretty fun for being so short-lived, my first time as mafia actually.

If anyone is wondering, what happened on night 3 was the both me /and/ PK struck the bodyguarded target - sres. I find this endlessly amusing, personally, given I was /this/ close to offing Butterfree myself over night, but I hadn't thought of the alien role and thought she was holding a clingy obvious-target healer.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

Actually you had different targets.

...but notice there were two bodyguards.

They just happened to guard both of your targets. And both happened to counter your attacks.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*



sreservoir said:


> ...you just _had_ to give big red cherry bomb terrorist, didn't you? and two aliens. hrml.


Blame the RNG.


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

That was awesome. Too bad I didn't win. Good game.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

Well... revealing my being an alien, led to... Butterfree's Alien win.

I feel like I should count a Team Alien win...


----------



## PK (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*

so, why did i fail at killing people two nights in a row, then how did I die? :x that kinda sucked. Unlucky picks that were healed, roll blocking, what?


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - ALIEN WIN*



PK said:


> so, why did i fail at killing people two nights in a row, then how did I die? :x that kinda sucked. Unlucky picks that were healed, roll blocking, what?


Midnight disabled you when you attempted to kill Zora. When you attempted to kill Alraune the next night, you were intercepted and killed by ultraviolet.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia II - Night 2*



Walker said:


> Well then.  It seems I am alive, if only for this brief moment.  There are a few things I wished to say before I died, so this seems to be my only opportunity.  First, there is more than one group of mafia at work here, and you have some _very_ skilled doctors for making this less than obvious, but there is no fooling an oracle.  S*econdly, your doctors do not have all the credit for keeping this a secret:  an alien was activated amongst you on night 0.*
> 
> With this in mind, my vote shall go to *Flora and Ashes,* as Butterfree could either be a particularly subtle alien, or she could genuinely be trying to get the ball rolling for you villagers.
> 
> Oh, and by the way channeler(s?), you should find my role _very_ helpful, Vixie would agree.


just gonna say "i told you so"


----------

